

Blip.tv Deletes Python Content - sirn
http://holdenweb.blogspot.com/2014/01/bliptv-deletes-python-content.html

======
greenyoda
Previous post with extensive discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7008139](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7008139)

